#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Why should companies focus on brand building?

## Bhavya

It doesn't matter what your business is brand building is essential to develop a recognizable company. Here are the 6 reasons why brand building is necessary for your company.

1. Branding Increase your company's recognition.
2. Branding creates trust in your company.
3. Branding is a way of advertising.
4. Branding builds financial value for your company.
5. Branding inspire your employees to work enthusiastically
6. Branding generates new customers to your business.

----------

